# Netgear N300 dropping Connection



## sonai4u (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm having a weird problem and i'm utterly frustrated with it. Please help me fix this problem. Here's whats going on.

I have 5 computers at home. 1 desktop (wired directly from my router) and the others (1 desktop and 3 laptops) have wireless connection.

Recently my wireless connection is dropping frequently. This is the pattern i have noticed. It doesn't drop when i'm working on something or once its connected. But once i turn off all my computers it drops. But it doesn't drop all the time and is very random. Once one computer is connected all the others are working and when it doesn't connect, none of them works in spite of showing the name of my wireless connection in the available wireless connections list. And all of a sudden it'll start working again without me doing anything. Sometimes i'll restart the router or power cycle the modem and it'll work but there's no specific pattern. But the interesting thing is that my wired connection from my router is always connected and there's no problem whatsoever with that connection. 

Please help me. I really don't know how to fix it and its very frustrating. My router is about 6 months old and i really don't know what to do. I have so many things but not getting any result. 

Will eagerly wait for some response.

thanks in advance

arka


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would reset the router to factory default and then reconfigure - see if that helps 
Next
Look for a firmware update and install the latest firmware on the router 
Next 
See if you can get it replaced under warranty

lets see a xirrus and look at the wireless environment

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably better to do the firmware update first, then the reset to factory defaults.


----------



## DaOneEnOnly (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with seeing a wireless survey. Also what channel are you set to and tell us if you have scanning enabled or not. It could be a case of bad neighbors. Also do you have any Wireless G devices on your network or are they all N?

When your computers are on you have a big enough presence in the wireless environment that your neighbor's routers auto scan they won't choose your channel b/c it has a higher latency time. However, when you shut off all your computers, those routers may switch to your now vacant channel and then you have to fight for it back. Which would explain the randomness of it all.


----------

